# Britney Spears Verlobung: Das sagt Kevin Federline



## Stefan102 (21 Dez. 2011)

​
Britney Spears (30) und Kevin Federline (33) waren zwei Jahre verheiratet und haben die beiden gemeinsamen Söhne Sean Preston (6) und Jayden James (5). Mittlerweile ist ihre gemeinsame Beziehung jedoch längst Geschichte. 2007 ließen sie sich scheiden und seitdem ist viel passiert. Federline ist inzwischen mit der ehemaligen Volleyball-Spielerin Victoria Prince (28) zusammen und hat mit ihr eine kleine Tochter, die im August dieses Jahres geboren wurde.

Und auch Britney scheint ihr Glück wiedergefunden zu haben. Sie verkündete vor wenigen Tagen ihre Verlobung mit ihrem Ex-Manager Jason Trawick (40).
(Wir berichteten hier darüber: http://www.celebboard.net/celeb-new...95-britney-spears-verlobt-sie-sich-heute.html )
Dass es ihr endlich wieder richtig gut geht, freut auch ihren Ex-Mann Kevin. Ihr Zusammenbruch im Jahre 2007 habe ihn zutiefst berührt. Er sagte gegenüber Australia's TV Week: „Es war hart. Es waren einfach sehr, sehr dramatische Zeiten. Ich musste tun, was ich für die Sicherheit unserer Kinder tun musste. Aber gleichzeitig zerriss es mir mein Herz, dass ich meine Ex dabei beobachten musste, wie sie all das durchmachen musste“.

Doch jetzt habe sich die Sängerin wieder gefangen und dazu trage nicht zuletzt auch Jason bei: *„Ich freue mich für sie. Ich glaube er ist ein guter Mann“.* Britney bekommt also auch den Segen ihres Ex-Mannes. Die zukünftige Ehe scheint also unter einem guten Stern zu stehen.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2011)

Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis es knallt


----------



## tommie3 (21 Dez. 2011)

Was soll der sich denn Aufregen?Der ist doch durch die hohle Frucht kernsaniert worden


----------

